# Float times on Ruby/Horsethief



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

We got about 3 mph in April when it was around 3 K cfs. It'll be a long day getting to BR from Loma, especially if the winds pick up in the afternoon. For us on day 2 the headwind was so bad it took over an hour to round the corner and get to BR.


----------



## Zak8008 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for the information Dunkins. This helps with some of the logistics.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Early this year at similar flows we woke up to wind and it took us 7 hours to go from black rocks 4 to westwater. this is a worst case .


----------



## ejeannette (Aug 3, 2006)

I just heard from the BLM that there is really no "flow" to the river at this flow and its a whole lot of paddling


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Zak:

At such a low level you might want to leave the raft at home and rent/borrow a canoe. A heck of a lot faster when paddling and less wind resistance.

But it's still better than being at home!!

Best of luck,

Tom


----------

